# Zebra Danios and Mollies? Together?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have 8 Zebra Danios in a 10 gallon tank and I was wondering if it would be ok to add at least two mollies in the tank. I want to get the spotted Dalmation looking ones. WOuld that be over crowding? Or just require more water changing?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Both will breed like crazy, so if it's not crowded, it soon will be...


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

mollies like brackish water to be truly healthy; i don't know about zebra danios...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It can work, but it won't be an ideal situation by any means. You'll have to keep the water clean and contend with fry, and yes, the mollies will prefer harder, saltier water than the danios would stand.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Both will breed like crazy, so if it's not crowded, it soon will be...


Yeah...one of my Zebra's is carrying eggs. But they will mostly likely all get eatin...So..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> It can work, but it won't be an ideal situation by any means. You'll have to keep the water clean and contend with fry, and yes, the mollies will prefer harder, saltier water than the danios would stand.


I have well water, so I don't have to really keep up much with ph and stuff like that as much as i would have to will city water...How do I need to keep the water? And with fry...one of my zebras is full of eggs and some others look that they are getting there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to mix danios and mollies, then aim for a pH of 7.6. That's minimally acceptable for both.


----------



## Zane_uverworld (Jun 19, 2011)

*10 gallon= like a large person sleeping on a pillow.*

i suggest you buy at least a 30 gallon long for your danios. I know it's recommended at 20 but i think they just need more space. I've always believed in under stocking or at least letting the fish have room. If you returned the danios you could have a nice near brackish water molly aquarium  . by near brackish i mean you use a little more aquarium salt than usual.


----------

